
Ask HN: What is the best way to generate revenue on a blog - tech_crawl_
I own a blog that has about 100k page views per month and 60k unique visitors per month. I haven&#x27;t started generating much revenue and was wondering what everyone does to make $. Any ideas?
======
rayalez
The easiest way would be adsense and affiliate links(to amazon for example),
but I don't think it's the best one.

The best way, I think, is to create a store and sell your own producs - write
an ebook, sell merch, whatever fits best.

You could also try patreon.

Can you send me a link to your blog? Maybe I will have more ideas.

~~~
tech_crawl_
The blog is www.thewhiskeywash.com. We just started with adsense, however,
have not started affiliate links. We have only been trying to bring in $ for
about 1 month.

~~~
rayalez
Yeah, I would really advise you to remove adsense(for me it is showing
completely irrelevant ads), and focus on affiliate. It will be much more
relevant and you will make more money.

And I would create a store, contact whiskey manufactures, and start selling
their products, that shouldn't be too hard.

In fact, even for affiliates - contact the companies you want to advertise for
personally, and offer them ads. Create beautiful banners that fit your design
really well, and place them instead of adsense. And write articles along the
lines of "the top best whiskey brands", with affiliate links. It will be much
more profitable that way.

------
mooreds
This list of web revenue models might be worth perusing:

[https://hackpad.com/Web-And-Mobile-Revenue-Models-final-
EgXu...](https://hackpad.com/Web-And-Mobile-Revenue-Models-final-EgXuEtSibE7)

